# Putting Ashes Of The Dead At Kartarpur Sahib, Punjab Is Anti-Gurmatt



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 11, 2005)

IS it per Gurmat to go to Patalpure/Ganga river/ KARTARPUR in Punjab to aasthhian paan jaana of a dead person ( ashes of dead persons) ??



The Sikh Rehat maryada is very very clear on this. The ashes of a dead person are to be put in running water nearest to his place of residence or even buried at a suitable palce but with no grave/headstone/marrhi etc.



ANY one who goes against this REHAT MARADA is a TANKHIYAH.



Recently the ashes of Yogi harbhjan Singh of USA were taken to Patalpure Kartarpur..and the top Jathedars of Punjab were there..arrent they all tankhiyag=hs for participating in an anti gurmatt action.



Ramkali Sadd in Guru garnth Ji clearly says:

*AMqy siqguru boilAw mY ipCY kIrqnu kirAhu inrbwxu jIau ] kyso gopwl pMifq sidAhu hir hir kQw pVih purwxu jIau ] hir kQw pVIAY hir nwmu suxIAY bybwxu hir rMgu gur Bwvey ] ipMfu pqil ikirAw dIvw Pul hir sir pwvey ] hir BwieAw siqguru boilAw hir imilAw purKu sujwxu jIau ] rwmdws soFI iqlku **dIAw gur sbdu scu nIswxu jIau ]5] Ang 923*

AAnte satgur boliah..mein pichheh KIRTAN karioh nirbaan jeeo, Keso Gopal pandit sadiah HAR HAR KATHA pariah puraan jeeo, Har katha pariah, Har naam sunneah, Har rang har Bhaveh… PIND PATIL KIRIYAH DEEVA FULL..HAR SAR PAVEH..



Guur Ji is telling us to IMMERSE ourselves in the HAR SAR of SADH SANGAT….instead of doing all those Hindu rites of patal kiriah deeva ashes in hardwar etc. Guur Ji says HARDWAAR is HAR SAR – SADH SANGAT.



Interestingly, even though PIND, PATAL, KIRIAH, DEEVA and FULL are mentioned in this TUK….the people concerned ONLY Take “ FULL” (ashes) to so called harsar BUT NOT the PIND DEEVA etc also mentioned in the same tuk ?? I wonder why ??



This taking of ashes to PUNJAB is GHOR MANMATT…..not sanctioned in GURBANI and BANNED by the SIKH REHAT MARYADA…YET Sikhs especially in the WEST ( not a single case from Malaysia/Singapore has been heard of yet) spend millions on this useless act..even being IDOLISED in Bollywood pictures like VEER ZAARA. Anything bollywood idolizes is BAD for SIKHI and this act of ashes carrying is certainly a BAD act.



Jarnail Singh


----------



## singhaj (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: putting ashes of the dead at kartarpur Punjab is Anti gurmatt*

Can you explain little bit more why is it BANNED by the SIKH REHAT?

I did not understand your reasoning, something to do with Hinduism ..... Not sure why is it wrong....

Thanks

aj


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: putting ashes of the dead at kartarpur Punjab is Anti gurmatt*

waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh.

there is "nothing wrong" per se about putting the ashes of ones dead at kiratpur/hardwaar/ganga/jamuna/satluj etc etc... for those who live NEARBY..BUT what is banned is the IDEA that ONLY certain Places are HOLY enough to receive those ashes...in Hinduism, the Ashes HAVE GOT to be immersed at HARDWAAR or the person dead WONT GET MUKTEE..in Fact it was popular belief at Kabir Ji's time that..that ANYONE DYING in the town of MAGHAR would GO TO HELL..and anyone dying in KANSHI would GO TO HEAVEN. To BREAK this FALSEHOOD, in his ending days Kabir SHIFTED HOUSE to go stay in MAGHAR.. IN 100% CONFLICT with this assertion in GURBANI by Kabir Ji, the followers and family of Yogi harbhajan Singh of USA took extra expenses to bring his ashes to KIRATPUR PUNJAB..when these ashes could have been immersed cheaply in the nearest river in Yuba City USA.This ACT is anti Gurmatt and Anti Gurbani and thus Anti Sikh rehat maryada in which it is specifically BANNED.
Ramkali Sadd at AAng 923 specifically tells us in Guru Amardass ji's words 



That instead of following all those "customary rites./ rituals" my SIKHS should pay more attention to being IMMERSING themselves in the HAR-SAR (pool of HARI) waheguru SADH SANGAT..meaning that the rituals of taking the ashes to "so called Hardwar" for immersion and "muktee" etc....real MUKTEE is in the Saadh sangat




GURBANI breaks these types of falsehoods and myths...the Ashes of a dead Sikh can be IMMERSED in any RUNNING WATER ANYWHERE in the World...preferably NEAREST to your house to save on unnecessary costs etc..there is to be NO Bharaam/superstitions etc..that "muktee" is only obtained by those whose ashes are immersed at Kiratpur !! Guru Arjun Ji' was immersed in the RAVI.( Guru Ji was being further tortured by having his burnt/blistered body being immersed in the cold waters of the Ravi when Guru body disappeared in the flowing waters) ..Guru Gobind Singh Ji's ashes were immersed in the Godawari in Hazoor Sahib !!

Hope this helps in clkarification. Love for all

jarnail singh


----------

